# Army Reserves - Intelligence Operators



## dexmcgy (23 May 2013)

Hi, 

I am interested in joining the CF Reserves as an Intelligence Operator. They mention that reserves train with their home units and are not required to move bases or deploy overseas (unless they choose to). In my situation, I would still like to keep my full-time civilian job in Calgary. However, from what I've read all or most INT OPs units receive training and/or work out of the CFSMI in Kingston, Ontario. How would this position work for reserves in other cities and provinces?

Thanks,
Dexter.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 May 2013)

Just like every reservist, you're going to be required to take time to do your occupation training. I have no idea how long your Int QL course is, but it will be at least a month or more in Kingston. You'd have to work with your employer to get time off to attend the training, and something called the CF Liaison Council can help with that if your employer is hesitant.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2013)

dexmcgy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in joining the CF Reserves as an Intelligence Operator. They mention that reserves train with their home units and are not required to move bases or deploy overseas (unless they choose to). In my situation, I would still like to keep my full-time civilian job in Calgary. However, from what I've read all or most INT OPs units receive training and/or work out of the CFSMI in Kingston, Ontario. How would this position work for reserves in other cities and provinces?
> 
> ...



First off; there is no Reserve Intelligence in Calgary.

Second; you, like every other Army Reserve member, will have to do a BMQ that can be done on weekends, followed by a BMQ(L) that will be approx. four weeks straight during the summer before you even start any Trades training.  You will be lucky to finish these two courses in your first year.

Your Trades training to become an INT OP will consist of a Distance Learning package that you can do online from home, and is approx. ten days.  Then you will have to do your Mod 2 (Core) and Mod 3 (Environmental) on a full time three month crse(s) in Valcartier, Kingston or Winnipeg.  Once that is completed you will be an Int Op.  Time from enrollment to fully qualified can vary from two years to longer, depending on your availability to attend courses as well as the availability of courses to attend.  

As there is no Intelligence Reservists officially in Calgary, you would have to become a member of 6 INT Coy in Edmonton/Winnipeg/Vancouver.  All of them are a long drive from Calgary.


----------

